# Medical for 189 Visa



## qasim896 (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi All,

I came across this forum while browsing on the internet few minutes back and it looked to me a correct place that I was looking for so many things.

I want to know that I got invitation to apply for 189 visa after submission of my EOI within two weeks and now I have applied for 189 visa. I`m not sure what is the right time for medical exam, before the allocation of CO or only when CO will advice. Although link to upload medical exam report is available on DIAC.

Thanks,
Qasim


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Qasim -

You should be able to download the medical exam forms from the DIAC website and take them with you for the exam - if not, take your TRN number from your completed online application, but there is no reason that I know of to wait for the case officer to be assigned - might as well take the tests (medical exam, HIV test, chest x-ray) as soon as you can.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## ysun (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi Mark,

Do I need to take medical examination tests again for the lodgment of visa 189 since I have already done so before for visa 485 (medical exam, chest x-rays, HIV blood test) however that visa 485 was rejected. 

The tests taken has not been a year yet. Would I be able to reuse the medical tests when applying for visa 189 lodgment. 

Can you please clarify this.

Thanks.
ysun


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Ysun -

Probably, but if they aren't able to grant the visa by the time the tests expire (1 year from the test date), they may ask you to take them again. Generally they will ask you for what they want, when they want it, etc when it comes to health tests.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## ysun (Mar 31, 2014)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Ysun -
> 
> Probably, but if they aren't able to grant the visa by the time the tests expire (1 year from the test date), they may ask you to take them again. Generally they will ask you for what they want, when they want it, etc when it comes to health tests.
> 
> ...


Hi Mark,

Thank your for your reply. It seems it is the best to take medical tests again.


----------



## ysun (Mar 31, 2014)

ysun said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> Thank your for your reply. It seems it is the best to take medical tests again.


Hi Mark,

I need your advice urgently.

So My visa 485 was rejected. Reason being that I did not submit 1) Skills Assessment and 2) AFP at the time of application. However I uploaded it when my case officer contacted me.

Here is the situation: 
One agent said I will lose the MRT Case whereas another agent mentioned that he is confident he can win my MRT Case. 
I'm in dilemma.

which option would benefit me as I also have to lodge for visa 189 offshore soon.

I need your opinion, thanks.


----------



## zkhi (Aug 18, 2014)

hi i have lodged 189 visa and have taken medical for 485 visa in april'14 including health and xray. my TR was granted....now i`m not sure should take medical exam, before the allocation of CO or only when CO will advice for 189
thanks


----------

